# Dayum I was in the hood last night



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I dont think I should do it again,I was at a house party near the intersections of Humbolt ave and Crawford st,yes I stood out because I was the only white guy there lol.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

What did you say? I was staring at your signature.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Is that the Russian girl from the most recent Real World?


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

yup Svetlana :mrgreen:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I think you should rename this thread, "Stare at the bouncing tits"... just my two cents.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Has anyone noticed that those two boobs have a complete head and shoulders set just above them? Look close.

PS- Good eyes, Lofu...a trained observer...


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Mikey682 said:


> Has anyone noticed that those two boobs have a complete head and shoulders set just above them? Look close.
> 
> PS- Good eyes, Lofu...a trained observer...


Yeah! There they are! Shit, it's like one of those trick puzzles where you stare at what looks like giberish for a while and boom an image pops out... pops out... oooohhhh....


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Ya know, I was wondering why there was a woman bouncing her breasts up and down. Then I saw that it was only a Signature and there were words above it... silly me, I thought someone was being nice to us guys and letting us have eye candy only.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mikey682 said:


> Has anyone noticed that those two boobs have a complete head and shoulders set just above them? Look close.
> 
> PS- Good eyes, Lofu...a trained observer...


Holy Photoshop, Mikey682, you're right!


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

PS- Good eyes, Lofu...a trained observer...[/quote]

Attention to detail, Mikey, attention to detail!


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I suppose if I were a girl I'd be doing the same thing...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

2-Delta said:


> I suppose if I were a girl I'd be doing the same thing...


Eh... it gets old after a while.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

so YOU say....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

She was in real word Key West?


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

yup, slutlana,oops i mean svetlana.:mrgreen:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You know what they say, once in the hood, nothing is as good.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

you can take the boy out of the hood, but you cant take the hood out of the boy.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

=P~ :naughty: That's Hypnotic! Wow!! =P~ :naughty:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

2-Delta said:


> I suppose if I were a girl I'd be doing the same thing...


You mean, staring at another girls tits? :mrgreen:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Mikey682 said:


> Has anyone noticed that those two boobs have a complete head and shoulders set just above them? Look close.


Umm, so???


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

i drive by there ever day (humdolt ave and crawfrod st) and i have not seen thoes tites anywhere. i will print the pic and f.i.o. some res... lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Who else votes that Dmack post at least once in every thread, regardless of whether he has something relevant to say?


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I''ll second that vote.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Outro]
If you ain't ever been to the ghetto
Don't ever come to the ghetto
'Cause you ain't understand the ghetto
And stay the fuck out of the ghetto
Why me?
(alright)


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

not that it matters, but what the hell is she doing anyway?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I believe she is bouncing, and I also second that motion.


----------

